#ubuntu-design 2012-03-13
<mainerror> o/
<mainerror> I guess there is no ETA on the Ubuntu Backpack?
<c3sso> hello
<c3sso> may I ask something?
<c3sso>  is it possible to change the default file open dialog from recently used to last used folder, without recompiling every program who uses it?
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-16
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> could it be that the contact information on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana and http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/ needs to be updated? ayatana mailing list, etc
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-12
<xnox> mpt: the fact that A for apps has no sense of /official/ is good, imho. As at the moment updates can come from anyone including the e.g. 3rd party google chrome repository.
<mpt> xnox, sorry, I don't know what you're talking about
<xnox> mpt: the new software cente & update-manager icons which have A with a progressbar.
<xnox> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/ubuntu-13-04-updates-nautilus-update-tool-icons?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<mpt> Oh, those
 * xnox wishes a more modern looking rhythmbox icon.
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-13
<xnox> http://blog.linuxgrrl.com/2013/03/12/improving-the-fedora-boot-experience/
<xnox> interesting
#ubuntu-design 2014-03-16
<DeltaCode> anyone on that could help my with a ubuntu library question?
